# Oak in cherry wine



## UBB (Oct 24, 2012)

Yay or nay?

I did a search and didn't find any info. I have a 10 gal of 'sour' cherries planned in the near future and was wondering whether or not to add oak.

Anyone have experience doing this?


----------



## Julie (Oct 24, 2012)

I have never done it but it sounds tasty. Oak and blackberry are awesome bet this would be too


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 24, 2012)

I was told not to oak my noble muscadine but did anyway. Trust me, I'm not regretting the decision. I think cherry with a light hint of oak could be good. You could always do a gallon then if you like it go back and oak the rest accordingly.


----------



## robie (Oct 24, 2012)

Experiment! If you just want to find out how it will taste, divide the wine and oak one small batch and not the rest. Then, let us all know how it turns out.


----------



## dbiker3 (Oct 24, 2012)

I do a blend every year that is ~2/3 cherries and 1/3 raspberries and I add a package of french oak and love it. It is a personal taste choice though.


----------



## spaniel (Oct 24, 2012)

I once split a batch of sweet cherry and oaked half, didn't oak the other. Each was good, just different.

IMHO you may be wasting your effort oaking sour cherry wine. I have never tried it, but have made as much sour cherry as sweet cherry wine and the sour flavor may overwhelm any reasonable amount of oak.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes it is good, not to heavy, but it is good. As well as with raspberries and blackberries and elderberries and pretty much anything else we can pick. CC



UBB said:


> Yay or nay?
> 
> I did a search and didn't find any info. I have a 10 gal of 'sour' cherries planned in the near future and was wondering whether or not to add oak.
> 
> Anyone have experience doing this?


----------

